# Giant Pouched Rats



## <3Rats (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, I'm Breawna and I am new to the forum. The main reason I came here is because I saw a post on Gambian Giant Pouched Rats and I have some news on them.

The ban on Giant Pouched Rats (Gambian & Enim) have been lifted in the US!

Now, I am looking for people to join me in owning and breeding them, and getting this wonderful species started up again! The breeders can finally come out of hiding. Does anyone know of breeders in the US? Does anyone want to get involved with these rats?

Thank you!
Breawna
[email protected]


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, I know nothing about giant Gambian pouched rats but I just wondered out of curiosity why they had been banned in the States?


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

<3Rats said:


> Hello, I'm Breawna I saw a post on Gambian Giant Pouched Rats


Hi Breawna, I never heard of Gambian Giant Pouched Rats...Does anyone have any picture of them/


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

yah me too, never heard of that one...


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

YouTube - Emin's pouched rat toilet trained (Matisse) stunning isn't he

YouTube - Emin's Pouched Rat (Matisse) trick this is Matisse, sadly he has passed away now


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Mammals » Rodents » Rat - Gambian Giant Pouched Main Page click for info!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

That rat is cute. 

It moves gracefully, I have never seen that kind before, and it is very good at moving on it's hind legs. I want one.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

omg i've always wanted a giant rat! that's it, cats are out the window i'm having one of THOSE!!!! 

brilliant!


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> pouched rat toilet trained (Matisse)stunning isn't he


boy I wish our rats would be toilet trained, that's so amazing
....


----------



## <3Rats (Nov 26, 2008)

Gambian & Enim Giant Pouched Rats can reach up to 3 feet long and weigh as much as 7 pounds. 

They and Prarie Dogs were banned because of the outbreak of Monkeypox in the US, to my understanding.

They are really amazing animals.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Three feet! Wow!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

<3Rats said:


> Gambian & Enim Giant Pouched Rats can reach up to 3 feet long and weigh as much as 7 pounds.
> 
> They and Prarie Dogs were banned because of the outbreak of Monkeypox in the US, to my understanding.
> 
> They are really amazing animals.


Ohhh wow, that's terrible. Well I'm glad that you can keep them again now


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

In this country i have seen people charging £250 per Gambian pouched rat


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Well if one wants an exotic one must expect to pay for it. If you can't afford the price you can't afford to keep the pet.


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

I am really sorry but i do not agree at all i could not afford £250 for a gambian nor would i pay it even if i did have the money, but all my spare money goes on my pets Rats mostly they have the best of everything food and medical care wise.

I mean if you starting charging £50 a gerbil people would jump wouldnt they !!!

I was keeping and breeding chinchillas when they were seen as Exotics in early 1980's in this country and we only charged a nominal ammont for our babies to make sure the new owner was serious and to cover food bills for mum and dad chin

All just my opinion and i am not wishing to cause any offence

Juliet xx



StolenkissGerbils said:


> Well if one wants an exotic one must expect to pay for it. If you can't afford the price you can't afford to keep the pet.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yh but gambians are EXPENSIVE

you cant expect it to be £12 or 2 for £20 Lol 

these gambians arent common and they take up alot of space and breeding them you need LOADS of space as i belive they are solitary .... and need to seperated quite young. and these cages arent your average tommy rat 102 cage lol xxx

Their are expensive to keep so They charge A HIGH price...


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

I understand where you're coming from. I'd never charge 50 for a gerbil of course. The thing is Gambian pouched rats are a specialist animal, much more so than chinchillas. They need all kinds of care that most people don't realise. If people are charging that they are only charging it because it took that much money to raise them. People don't charge high prices for pets unless there's a reason. Of course you have to do it on a scale depending on how difficult the animal is to raise etc - you're paying for the time and effort the breeder took to raise the animal for you from birth as well as the food for its parents. They are providing you with a service in a way - for want of a better phrase!

It's also a matter of screening out people who aren't committed to taking care of the pet or can't afford the kind of care it will need. The kind of money you would spend to take proper care of a Gambian pouched rat (or gerbil, rat, mouse, chinchilla, dog, cat, whatever) during its lifetime will FAR outstrip the money spent buying the animal in the first place. That's what I meant when I said "if you can't afford the price you can't afford to keep the pet." The purchase price is a drop in the ocean compared to the upkeep price. Quibbling about the purchase price will quite often give the result of the good breeders telling you to go and find yourself a pet elsewhere! Often the breeders actually operate on a loss with each animal they sell, even if the price looks high on paper. I've certainly spent many times more per gerbil I've sold than the new owner pays for their pet.

I'm not offended though, there's nothing to be offended about


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## <3Rats (Nov 26, 2008)

Giant Pouched Rats are EXOTIC pets, and you can't expect to be paying anything cheap for an exotic.


----------



## hantheratbreeder (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi there my name is hannah shaw and i would really like to get involved in giant rats, for one i would be over joyed to own one. (because i already breed rats not the giant type normal size) i was wondering do you know where i could buy one from or do you know a good breeder with reasonable prices ? if so i would be delighted if you could reply to me as soon as possible

Yours sincerely,

hantheratbreeder xxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a really old psot... I think if you;re looking for one, no-one on here breeds them. There;s quite a few other exotics forums, have a look on there 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi there,

I'm a keeper and breeder of gambian pouched rats. I would strongly suggest you do your homework before commiting to one as they are not just a big fancy.

If you want more information about them please feel free to takea look at my site ukpouchies.co.uk where you can find out about them and any litters i currently have. The site also has its own forum that is the only forum dedicated solely to pouched rats and i'm sure the members on there would be all to willing to help answer your questions.

Hope this helps


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

I have never seen these before and couldn't believe those videos!!! they are HUGE! very very interesting animals.


----------

